
Only Microsoft Edge will play Netflix content at 1080p on your PC - wslh
http://www.pcworld.com/article/3095259/browsers/confirmed-only-microsoft-edge-will-play-netflix-content-at-1080p-on-your-pc.html
======
ryuuchin
I'm not saying that the publicity isn't a good thing here but this isn't new.
I feel like the writer of this article just discovered this or something or is
just trying to bring attention to the issue which is a good thing. Not sure if
it'll change anything though since it's been this way for quite some time now
and there's been basically nothing said about this officially.

Going back to Windows 8/8.1 IE11 also played Netflix at 1080p. I don't know
the specifics but I believe it's due to the differences behind the DRM being
used. That's not really an excuse for not supporting 1080p everywhere but I
believe that's why things are the way they are. It's a choice that they've
made and you can't help but think there's some monetary incentives in it for
Netflix to keep it this way but that's just speculation.

Just for comparison Amazon does support 1080p everywhere across browsers (I
know for sure it supports 1080p in Edge and Chrome). You can even watch Amazon
in an incognito window (at least in Chrome).

